

Lift iOS Install: How'd They Do It? - irunbackwards

For any of you who have received an invite to Lift on iOS, how do they do the install of the application from the web?
======
jgeorge
I don't have an invite to Lift, but a lot of developers use TestFlight as a
way to install applications over the web to testers. You sign up with
TestFlight through a link the developer sends you, and you install a profile
that lets your device install apps from that developer. You can then install
the app from over the web. I've used several apps that way, it's a very handy
little tool.

------
quadlock
I don't have lift either, but I use <http://www.hockeyapp.net/> to deploy
provisional apps via a direct install to iOS

